# UFC golden days



## Odin (Jan 9, 2007)

I found this while searching for old ufc fights.....its a knockout highlight reel of some of the older UFC fights.....takes me back abit.( : 

http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=198644


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 9, 2007)

Odin said:


> I found this while searching for old ufc fights.....its a knockout highlight reel of some of the older UFC fights.....takes me back abit.( :
> 
> http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=198644



Good find! I have been looking for that first knockout. I saw it once before and was amazed. The guy looked so helpless!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2007)

Great find the old days was the best in my opinion


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet! I think there are a few guys there who still have not woke up.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Great find the old days was the best in my opinion




I'll disagree there.  While educational it was downright dangerous.  A lot of those guys in the early days looked like they had never done anything but point fighting and had absolutely no business being in the ring.

A bit of a wake up call was needed for some, but we should just be thankful no one was ever really seriously injured.

Now there is some professionalism, matches are much more evenly matched, and they don't throw the new guy in with a heavy hitter cause it will be fun to watch him get KOed brutally in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I'll disagree there. While educational it was downright dangerous. A lot of those guys in the early days looked like they had never done anything but point fighting and had absolutely no business being in the ring.
> 
> A bit of a wake up call was needed for some, but we should just be thankful no one was ever really seriously injured.
> 
> Now there is some professionalism, matches are much more evenly matched, and they don't throw the new guy in with a heavy hitter cause it will be fun to watch him get KOed brutally in under 2 minutes.


 

The technical level and pure superiority of the fighter's now is definately not in question and yes the UFC is much safer because of that.  However, those early mismatch fight's were very, very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2007)

Entertaining in the same way as a car crash.  I enjoyed them, still do.  But at the same time I think it is a poor demonstration of a sport that is trying to gain mainstream acceptance.

They where banned back then, and for good reason IMO.  And they are certainly not what I would want people to come into my club expecting, or thinking I plan on teaching there kids.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 9, 2007)

A highlight reel such as that is great.  I believe as Andrew that for a sport to continue to gain mainstream acceptance as it is doing a PPV at a time etc. then it has to be safer and more sophisticated.  Afterall, if it isn't then the decent guys wouldn't be around long enough to get good and the good not long enough to be great.


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I'll disagree there. While educational it was downright dangerous. A lot of those guys in the early days looked like they had never done anything but point fighting and had absolutely no business being in the ring.
> 
> A bit of a wake up call was needed for some, but we should just be thankful no one was ever really seriously injured.
> 
> Now there is some professionalism, matches are much more evenly matched, and they don't throw the new guy in with a heavy hitter cause it will be fun to watch him get KOed brutally in under 2 minutes.


 
I'll have to agree with you there.....as much as it was entertaininng to watch at first but then IMO it was more to do with the fact of the UFC being a new thing that no one had seen before, I'd always had my thoughts about what would happen if a Kung fu guy took on a boxer ect and now I got to see it, looking back now the skill levels of some fighters is shocking.(at least at MMA)

The only thing I do miss about the old UFC's the varied styles, no longer will you see a straight Wing chun fighter come into the Octagon to fight Matt Hughes. ( :


----------



## matt.m (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, you will never just see a boxer, or pure tkd fighter, wrestler, kung fu guy anymore.  But everything does evolve.


----------

